# Bachmann Railtruck Bash



## williep99 (Sep 19, 2008)

I figure this one would be a good start point to do some damage to. My dilema is what to make the box on the bed into. The box holds the DCC card and speaker and is made of wood.

I'm ordering some styrene and was planning to cover the box and add some _1"X4"_ around the edges to make it into a large freight box. I would cut the wood box back from the cab about 1/2" and "secure" the box with some chain and tensioners (even though it is screwed down). I would also like to leave off the original cab high bed rails and replace them with a solid 3 rail siding to hide the box openings for speaker sound from view but still have some opening.










What got me started was I was just ordering some labels and planning to US Mail the doors. This got me thinking, would the US Mail have ever delivered a box of this proportion? 

Anyway, my railroad is roughly late 30's and I was originally going to label the box "Dry Goods" or some such but it would have to be believable for such a big box on a railtruck chassis. I am looking for thoughts on what it could be carrying and labeled.

Thanks, Bill


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Think of it instead as part of the Railtruck, the cargo area, which has boxes inside it. Put some doors on the back/etc.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Whatever you do I dont care, I think you did a great job!! Always liked those things.

Tom H


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Maybe it's a bank? 

http://www.stampsofdistinction.com/2008/07/bank-that-was-sent-through-post-office.html 

Robert 

PS, and maybe I shouldn't have pushed Submit three times... DOH!


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good.. Like the idea of maybe make a dry van box liike Jerry B. said. Put some doors on the back of it.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Darn conection is slow I guess and made a dbl. post.. Wonder why such a long time to post on MLS and not others? Don't try to correct a mistake if spell something wrong.. have to wait up to 10 min somtimes to get back to post rec..


----------



## williep99 (Sep 19, 2008)

rda - Thanks for the link on someone actually mailing an entire building through the mail. Americans are sure to take advantage of a good deal.

Here is a picture I pulled off the WWW. It isn't mine and if the person who made it is here on MLS I tip my hat to you. My wife loves it and maybe it would be a good winter project.


----------



## SCSteamer (Jul 24, 2009)

How about putting a tarp on the load ? Some heat shrink R/C plane covering ?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Micro Mark used to sell a kit to make a back cargo area, but it is now deleted. I've been looking for one, but have not found one.


----------

